# Must see Video:  Beagle Line Control



## Frogman87 (Dec 26, 2013)

I was watching youtube videos of beagles running the other day and came across this video.  I could not believe the line control of these two hounds.  Amazing, there was never a check.  Something everyone needs to see!


----------



## shawnrice (Dec 26, 2013)

Frogman I dont know what to say ......................I think I'll stick with my wild and crazy blues


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 26, 2013)

Who would waste dog feed on them things? 

That is a pretty dog leading the "race" though.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 26, 2013)

i wonder if these are blackcreek bred


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 26, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> i wonder if these are blackcreek bred



Ron I attended a "field trial" of those things. I knew an older gentlemen that begged me to attend. I entered my hound Davey , a 13 inch SPO style male. The rabbit jumped, there was a dozen "tally hos" and my hound disappeared over the hill bawling as he and the rabbit went our of site. 

One fella in the crowd commented, "wow, we're gonna run a little rabbit today." I looked back where the rabbit jumped and the rest of the pack was there doing just like those two. The two judges shifted into a gear they had never used and ran for my hound huffing and puffing. 

I heard my hound and knew the rabbit made the first turn. There was a short check and he was off again. Then I heard, pickup dog ##, I went up to get my hound. I met two sweaty judges coming back and asked what did he do as I went by. The judge waved me off and said "later."

I caught Davey and headed back to the jump, they were 50 ft from where I'd left them. 

The pack eventually lost the trail, "tough conditions." 

At lunch the judge wandered over and told me I needed to find a hound with as much line control as mine had foot. I told him Davey was the slowest thing in my pen and I liked it that way.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 26, 2013)

bob how did the other owners take to your dog


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 26, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> bob how did the other owners take to your dog



The competitive ones were yapping about disruptive and breaking up the pack. The old timers were talking about how their hounds were much like mine years before.

People drive what wins at trials, fast, slow, medium, wide or close. If there is money and a trophy to be had someone will breed and train for it.

I'll just run what brings the rabbit back to the gun and makes me happy.


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 26, 2013)

Ruger#3 said:


> The competitive ones were yapping about disruptive and breaking up the pack. The old timers were talking about how their hounds were much like mine years before.
> 
> People drive what wins at trials, fast, slow, medium, wide or close. If there is money and a trophy to be had someone will breed and train for it.
> 
> I'll just run what brings the rabbit back to the gun and makes me happy.





You said it buddy, I'm new to rabbit hunting but have a lot of experience running hounds.  A dog that don't go nowhere don't interest me a whole lot. Luckily I'm running my Black Creeks with "Shawn Rice's" dogs, there getting trained to beat the bushes.  Down here in Fl you got to have a dog with some hunt!


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 26, 2013)

Personally, I've never notice how much a hounds TAIL HOLE tightens when they open, maybe that's why "Dot" and "Bell" drag their bottoms around so much after every hunt???


----------



## BIG HUNT (Dec 27, 2013)

looks like 2 dogs cold trailin to me


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 27, 2013)

Those are a step faster than mine! Lol!!

What screw came loose in that group of field trailers that breeding these dogs down to become "walkie talkies" ever seemed like a good idea?


----------



## dotties cutter (Dec 27, 2013)

Them two are pros . I bet you have to pay them by the hour.


----------



## NorthGA25 (Dec 27, 2013)

I think that rabbit will die from old age before the get him up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 27, 2013)

Curtis-UGA said:


> Those are a step faster than mine! Lol!!



Go ahead tell us, yours are "medium" speed.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 27, 2013)

Ruger#3 said:


> Go ahead tell us, yours are "medium" speed.



Medium-fast!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 27, 2013)

daddy ron said:


> i wonder if these are blackcreek bred


----------



## Stieet (Dec 27, 2013)

I wonder how fast those two might be in a sight race?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 27, 2013)

I looked up the beagle club that hosted that walkie talkie trial. I dont think they are in that business anymore.

The website said the dogs caught this rabbit during one of their trials.


----------



## muzzy17is (Dec 27, 2013)

Stieet said:


> I wonder how fast those two might be in a sight race?




They'd probably loose sight of it after two or three barks...lol


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 27, 2013)

Ruger#3 said:


> I looked up the beagle club that hosted that walkie talkie trial. I dont think they are in that business anymore.


I think that they lost too many members by standing in one spot too long.

"A man was knocked unconscious when he was hit by a falling tree Tuesday morning. According to officials, the incident happened at the Coraopolis Beagle Club on Bocktown Cork Road in Independence Township around 11 a.m."

http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/tag/coraopolis-beagle-club/


----------



## Ruger#3 (Dec 28, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> I think that they lost too many members by standing in one spot too long.
> 
> "A man was knocked unconscious when he was hit by a falling tree Tuesday morning. According to officials, the incident happened at the Coraopolis Beagle Club on Bocktown Cork Road in Independence Township around 11 a.m."
> 
> http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/tag/coraopolis-beagle-club/



 There is the hazard of growing roots!


----------



## canepatch (Dec 30, 2013)

That type hound will not eat my feed!


----------



## shawnrice (Dec 30, 2013)

canepatch said:


> That type hound will not eat my feed!


x 2  canepatch


----------



## swampcat95 (Dec 30, 2013)

canepatch said:


> That type hound will not eat my feed!



I thought Hobo and Billy were a little slower than that!


----------



## canepatch (Dec 31, 2013)

Swampcat, sounds like I need to refresh your memory.  Let me know when you're ready.  Have a great 2014!


----------



## SCDAWG (Jan 6, 2014)

nice


----------



## Nascar Nutt (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow...


----------



## plottman25 (Jan 10, 2014)

ha-.  I have seen a few coondogs run a track that fast.  Thank god for Gamin.


----------

